# Is it just a dream?



## Ollie87 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello all 
New to the forum and looking for advise and inspiration!
I have been to the states many times on holiday (mainly Florida) and have always loved it! My parents have a time share there so been a few places
I am at a point in my life were a change might be needed for me and my partner! And I have always had a dream to live abroad 
I'm 28 and a self employed bricklayer/ builder and my partner is 27 and a hairstylist manager ( o and Harley our begal and smokey our cat)
We own are own house with a decent amount of equity in it a few motors and posseions probably totaling £220k+ to move over there with 

My first questions would be for aa builder looking for work would Florida be appropriate and also could my partner make a business with her experience as a British styleist?
(As I've heard the standard over here is higher) 

I intended to do things properly if I was to go ahead so please no comments saying its harder than you think or I would really consider things 
I appreciate the help but I have the means and know-how to be successful but understand the difference between a dream and reality
It would be a long drawn out process with the right decisions made for my family!

Thanks for any help 
Ollie


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We had a poster who came out of the UK prison system and bought a hair salon as basis for an investor visa. 

Start with uscis.gov and work your way through the various visa options?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Ollie, when you say 'partner', do you mean 'wife' or do you mean '_de facto_ wife'? It can make a difference.


----------



## Ollie87 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for the replys
I mean fiance sorry, been engaged 6 years together 11

The visa is the one thing I need to start at as I'm a bit new to it 
We both have NVQs in our trades, dose that count for much?

The idea of buying a business is a option as my fiance would like to open a hair salon


----------



## Ollie87 (Sep 29, 2015)

twostep said:


> We had a poster who came out of the UK prison system and bought a hair salon as basis for an investor visa.
> 
> Start with uscis.gov and work your way through the various visa options?


Don't spose your in contact with them twostep?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, "fiancé" doesn't cut it for visa purposes. Probably your first step would be to get married if you want linked visas.

However, getting a visa that allows you to work is going to be the tough part. The investment visa is about the only option - and unless you've got quite a sum to invest, it may not get you an immigrant visa. If the business tanks, you could wind up having to go back home.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Ollie87 said:


> Don't spose your in contact with them twostep?


No. Try the search function. I am not good with it.

Florida cosmetology license is one of the easier ones to obtain through reciprocity.
Again - read up on visa requirements. It is not a walk in the park with permanent residency. 
What do you expect to get out of a potential move to Florida?


----------



## Ollie87 (Sep 29, 2015)

twostep said:


> No. Try the search function. I am not good with it.
> 
> Florida cosmetology license is one of the easier ones to obtain through reciprocity.
> Again - read up on visa requirements. It is not a walk in the park with permanent residency.
> What do you expect to get out of a potential move to Florida?


Thanks the research is starting!
And tbh I want a fresh start, both me and my fiance are bored of Britain and hate the Hassel of our lives here 
We are still young and I don't want to grow old regretting things (most of the reasons are personal) lol
And I love the USA! The difference in life style we could have and to experience the world a little more


----------



## Ollie87 (Sep 29, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Unfortunately, "fiancé" doesn't cut it for visa purposes. Probably your first step would be to get married if you want linked visas.
> 
> However, getting a visa that allows you to work is going to be the tough part. The investment visa is about the only option - and unless you've got quite a sum to invest, it may not get you an immigrant visa. If the business tanks, you could wind up having to go back home.
> Cheers,
> Bev


We could get married if we had to 
Would 2 different visas be a issue? I suppose more paper work and sorting things for 2 individuals!? More Hassel than a joint one.
I would have to research investment amounts as like I say 220k ish is everything we have lol


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Ollie87 said:


> Thanks the research is starting!
> And tbh I want a fresh start, both me and my fiance are bored of Britain and hate the Hassel of our lives here
> We are still young and I don't want to grow old regretting things (most of the reasons are personal) lol
> And I love the USA! The difference in life style we could have and to experience the world a little more


You have only seen the vacation side!

Hassle? The British invented it, shipped it over on the Mayflower and then it got perfected. What do you consider hassles of your life in the UK?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Ollie87 said:


> We could get married if we had to
> Would 2 different visas be a issue? I suppose more paper work and sorting things for 2 individuals!? More Hassel than a joint one.
> I would have to research investment amounts as like I say 220k ish is everything we have lol


 Again - instead of laughing do your research. A beauty shop does not necessarily support two investment visas but a spouse can work freely. :boxing:


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm not trying to talk you out of moving to the US, but think its worth exploring (for your own peace of mind) what you mean by 'hassles'. There are hassles in every country. You might just swap one lot for another. You will find it harder to get banking sorted and credit given. Depending on where you live, you might find it harder to get the kind of house you want. On the other hand, cars and petrol are much, much cheaper. Wages are lower, but if you're self-employed that might not be important. Public transport can be OK or very bad, depending. On the other hand, exploring the country is a wonderful opportunity.

Can you expand on the hassles you want to avoid?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Two individual visas can make it tough if the conditions for one visa "go away." The classic case is when two partners each find a job where they are sponsored for work visas - in the same area. That's tough enough to engineer, but if one partner gets laid off, their right to remain in the US goes away. Or, if one partner is transferred half way across the country, and doesn't want to take the transfer, the choice becomes to give up the visa (and then what?) or live apart.

There is also the matter of keeping the investment running sufficiently to maintain your visa rights. One case that I know of received quite a bit of publicity a few years back. The business was still solvent, but the owners' visas were not renewed because the business wasn't "sufficiently successful." (And there is no hard and fast definition of that anywhere in the rule books.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Two individual visas can make it tough if the conditions for one visa "go away." The classic case is when two partners each find a job where they are sponsored for work visas - in the same area. That's tough enough to engineer, but if one partner gets laid off, their right to remain in the US goes away. Or, if one partner is transferred half way across the country, and doesn't want to take the transfer, the choice becomes to give up the visa (and then what?) or live apart.
> 
> There is also the matter of keeping the investment running sufficiently to maintain your visa rights. One case that I know of received quite a bit of publicity a few years back. The business was still solvent, but the owners' visas were not renewed because the business wasn't "sufficiently successful." (And there is no hard and fast definition of that anywhere in the rule books.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


H1B and L1 can always adjust status to spouse or cohabitating partner. There is no separation necessary.

There is a difference between a solvent business and eligible for renewal of investor visa.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Bellthorpe said:


> Wages are lower, but if you're self-employed that might not be important.


I'm surprised you wrote that. So I just rechecked the data and no, that's simply not correct as a generalization. Even ignoring taxes and cost of living differences (which tend to favor the U.S. unless you're sick), median wages (and income) are currently a bit higher in the U.S. than in the U.K., and they have been for quite a while.

Individuals vary, of course, but median wages really are higher in the U.S.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

You're probably right. I'm so used to trotting out 'US wages are less than Australian wages' when discussions get around to it, that I said the same thing, unthinkingly, forgetting that the OP is from the UK.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> You're probably right. I'm so used to trotting out 'US wages are less than Australian wages' when discussions get around to it, that I said the same thing, unthinkingly, forgetting that the OP is from the UK.


OT - how about some concrete examples about US-AUS wages?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

twostep said:


> OT - how about some concrete examples about US-AUS wages?


What is 'OT'?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> What is 'OT'?


Off Topic - a place a lot of threads are going.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Relative wages in the US is hardly off-topic for a forum based around expatriates moving to the US.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

True, but before we get too carried away, any reasonable, intelligent assessment would be individualized and would always take into account after tax purchasing power and lifestyle attributes. If you're comparing salary offers of US$1500/week in Sydney and US$1300/week in Dallas, as examples, the latter might very well be a much better financial deal even though the "headline" number is lower. "It depends."


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> True, but before we get too carried away, any reasonable, intelligent assessment would be individualized and would always take into account after tax purchasing power and lifestyle attributes. If you're comparing salary offers of US$1500/week in Sydney and US$1300/week in Dallas, as examples, the latter might very well be a much better financial deal even though the "headline" number is lower. "It depends."


In Dallas that is bare survival. Ramen noodles and shopping at Ross. Shiver!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> Relative wages in the US is hardly off-topic for a forum based around expatriates moving to the US.


It is as OT for this thread as Easter eggs under the Christmas tree or using local lingo titts on a boar hog.

Nevertheless - what are some concrete examples? Identical education, field experience. 
My personal comparisons are limited to legal eagles.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> In Dallas that is bare survival. Ramen noodles and shopping at Ross. Shiver!!!


Twostep, that's just silly. Over half of households in Dallas are living on less than $1300/week. That figure is about 10% over median _household total income_ in that area. It's a _substantially_ above median individual wage.

I'm somewhat surprised you weren't aware of that. (Or are you joking? I hope so.) For some reason there's a persistent overestimation of incomes (and associated lifestyles) in this forum, and I'm not quite sure why. The data are easy to find.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> Relative wages in the US is hardly off-topic for a forum based around expatriates moving to the US.





BBCWatcher said:


> Twostep, that's just silly. Over half of households in Dallas are living on less than $1300/week. That figure is about 10% over median _household total income_ in that area. It's a _substantially_ above median individual wage.
> 
> I'm somewhat surprised you weren't aware of that. (Or are you joking? I hope so.) For some reason there's a persistent overestimation of incomes (and associated lifestyles) in this forum, and I'm not quite sure why. The data are easy to find.



Pretty easy - when was the last time you lived in DFW? 
You can survive on what analysts come up with. Reality is at the register at the grocery store, toll booth, utilities, housing prices, ... try 1300/week when day care runs 250, car insurance charges a premium for hail damages, property taxes hit 3.5-4% and commutes are over an hour one way. Home sales are at a premium in decent areas which means 10-20% over asking price if you are fast.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Twostep, then what you're arguing is that about 60% of the Dallas Metroplex isn't surviving. With all due respect, that's hogwash. Your lifestyle expectations and preferences are by definition well above the actual median experiences of actual residents of Dallas. Which is perfectly fine, but let's not represent it otherwise. You (and I) are atypical, and there's nothing wrong with that -- but we still are.

There are _many_ people who would be _extremely_ happy living in Dallas at median income levels -- much less the above median figure I used as an example. Neither you nor I perhaps, but our needs and preferences are not even close to universal. As at least I'm fully aware.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> Twostep, then what you're arguing is that about 60% of the Dallas Metroplex isn't surviving. With all due respect, that's hogwash. Your lifestyle expectations and preferences are by definition well above the actual median experiences of actual residents of Dallas. Which is perfectly fine, but let's not represent it otherwise. You (and I) are atypical, and there's nothing wrong with that -- but we still are.
> 
> There are _many_ people who would be _extremely_ happy living in Dallas at median income levels -- much less the above median figure I used as an example. Neither you nor I perhaps, but our needs and preferences are not even close to universal. As at least I'm fully aware.


I do not judge by what some analyst cooks up. If working two jobs, a house note, a car note, living pay check to pay check is your idea of living well and happy so be it. Were you here during the furlough? Survive yes, get ahead no! Cost of living went up over 20% during the last three years on the NW side. Grocery stores may not be your thing but they sure are mine. Utilities, real estate taxes, insurance (aside from the damages caused by Obamacare on the health side) has gone up 10% plus/year, gas has gone down, toll has gone up. What has not gone up are wages. Cheap fast food is about the same. 

This is an immigration forum. Tell them that they live nicely on 50k in DFW with. No US credit history, social network, often limited English and spouse/kid in tow. 

Bellthorpe - no numbers US versus AUS?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> Twostep, then what you're arguing is that about 60% of the Dallas Metroplex isn't surviving. With all due respect, that's hogwash. Your lifestyle expectations and preferences are by definition well above the actual median experiences of actual residents of Dallas. Which is perfectly fine, but let's not represent it otherwise. You (and I) are atypical, and there's nothing wrong with that -- but we still are.
> 
> There are _many_ people who would be _extremely_ happy living in Dallas at median income levels -- much less the above median figure I used as an example. Neither you nor I perhaps, but our needs and preferences are not even close to universal. As at least I'm fully aware.


I do not judge by what some analyst cooks up. If working two jobs, a house note, a car note, living pay check to pay check is your idea of living well and happy so be it. Were you here during the furlough?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

twostep said:


> Bellthorpe - no numbers US versus AUS?


No. I was preparing some numbers, then someone pointed out to me that would be off-topic. As a model forum citizen, I would not want to break the rules.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> I do not judge by what some analyst cooks up.


What some _analyst_ "cooks up"? It's the U.S. Census Bureau, and it's a simple fact: the median household income in the Dallas Metroplex is approximately $59,000 per annum. Half of households receive less income, and half more.

The income realities that 60% (or more) of Dallas area residents live with is not for you. Or for me. I get that. _But so what?_ Other people are different, and thank goodness for that diversity. So let's stick to the facts and _let's let adults decide for themselves_ what they want to do. Not complicated!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> What some _analyst_ "cooks up"? It's the U.S. Census Bureau, and it's a simple fact: the median household income in the Dallas Metroplex is approximately $59,000 per annum. Half of households receive less income, and half more.
> 
> The income realities that 60% (or more) of Dallas area residents live with is not for you. Or for me. I get that. _But so what?_ Other people are different, and thank goodness for that diversity. So let's stick to the facts and _let's let adults decide for themselves_ what they want to do. Not complicated!


Then read up on how this average is compiled. A contractor at 250k comes in at zero depending on the contract, a banker with 50k base and 200k incl. bonus comes in at 50k, seasonal workers LOL make zero, my hair dresser charges 125/cut and makes 35k after deductions.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That might be an interesting point if I were citing an average, but I never did, clearly. I am describing the _median_ income for _households_ in the Dallas Metroplex. And I'm being quite generous with my 2015 estimate since the precise 2013 figure was only $57,398 (Dallas-Fort Worth-Arlington MSA).

I didn't think this entirely factual, easily verifiable information is complicated, but maybe it is! 

We get it, Twostep. You (and I) have well above Dallas median income expectations and lifestyle demands. There's nothing wrong with that! But it's silly to pretend that our income expectations and lifestyle demands are universally or even broadly shared. They are certainly not universally experienced -- _not even close_.

Can households live in the Dallas area on a $1,300/week salary? OBVIOUSLY they can because a majority of households in that area are doing exactly that, right now! And for many, many people, moving to Dallas and earning $1,300/week (or even $1,000/week) could easily be a _fantastic_ upgrade -- absolutely the best decision they could ever make in their lives.

Why is this so hard to comprehend? I guess it requires stepping into others' shoes, and maybe that's tough, but it shouldn't be this tough. Just look at the data, not only our living rooms and garages. I should also mention that I have lived for many years in the past at income levels substantially below median, so maybe that helps.


----------

